# Color combo



## Luke0414 (Aug 30, 2017)

Have a 1970 gto. Vin came back as sandalwood interior(currently black), cardinal red lower color with parchment Cordova top. I was curious to see if anyone has ever seen one? My google search has came back empty. I can't find one anywhere. With that being said. Is there anyway to find how many with that color combo were produced? My sequence number on the vin is #487 from the Baltimore plant. 4 week of august. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Fairly rare color combo, have ran across the same color combo on a few '70 LeMans Sports & one '70 GTO hardtop. No avenue to document how many made. White vinyl tops were fairly common on original red cars at least here in the South. Have seen sandalwood vinyl tops used more frequently with sandalwood interiors, but typically on Veduro green or Granada Gold '70's. Spent quite a few hours yesterday breaking down a cutoff '70 GTO 1/4, drilling out dozens of spot welds, donor car was a Granada gold/sandalwood interior 400 auto GTO.


----------



## Luke0414 (Aug 30, 2017)

Yea I seen a 71 lemans with the same color. I found one 70 gto with same colors on the internet last night lol. But that's the only one I see


----------

